# Hello all



## virusakos (Mar 13, 2018)

Greetings from Greece.
My name is Charis.

I started training in Bushi-Kai (style based on Wado-ryu) in my 2nd year at University of Wales, Swansea back in 2000.
After completing my studies I returned to Greece and continued training in Wado-ryu.
I trained for a total of 6 years before I quit due to heavy workload and no time for training.

I have now returned to training (started end of January '18) but this time in Kempo.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 13, 2018)

Welcome. I have a friend living in Greece. Beautiful Place.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 13, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Buka (Mar 14, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, Virusakos.


----------



## donald1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Marie_Flowers88 (Mar 16, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Welcome to MT.  Look forward to your input.


----------



## Swanson (Mar 18, 2018)

Welcome
I'm new as well


----------



## KabutoKouji (Mar 20, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Brian King (Mar 20, 2018)

Welcome to martial talk.
Regards
Brian


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2018)

virusakos said:


> Greetings from Greece.
> My name is Charis.
> 
> I started training in Bushi-Kai (style based on Wado-ryu) in my 2nd year at University of Wales, Swansea back in 2000.
> ...



Glad to have you here.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2018)

καλωσόρισμα (Welcome)


----------



## KabutoKouji (Apr 25, 2018)

welcome


----------

